# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  چگونه مي توان پاك كردن فايلهاي پشتيبان قبلي قبل از شروع پشتيبانگيري جديد در ويزارد

## xxxxxxxxxx

سلام
درSQL2000
sql2000bak1.JPG
در طي مراحل بكاپگيري مي توانستيم طوري تنظيم كنيم كه فايلهاي قديمي حذف شوند
اما در SQL2005 نمي توانم اين كار را انجام دهم.پيشاپيش از راهنمائيتان تشكر مي كنم.
sql2005bak1.JPG
sql2005bak2.JPG

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما باید در داخل Maintetance Plan Wizard گزینه maintenance CleanUp رو نیز انتخاب کنید. 
توضیحات تکمیلی در این لینک ارائه شده است.

----------


## xxxxxxxxxx

> سلام.
> شما باید در داخل Maintetance Plan Wizard گزینه maintenance CleanUp رو نیز انتخاب کنید. 
> توضیحات تکمیلی در این لینک ارائه شده است.


سلام . شايد فكر كنيد نكته كوچكي را متذكر شديد.ولي به من كمك بزرگي كرديد.صميمانه تشكر مي كنم.درضمن لينكتون كار نكرد ولي همان راهنمايي كافي بود.موفق و مؤيد باشيد. :لبخند:

----------

